# Tool Talk > Machines >  Coin sorter made from cardboard - GIF

## Altair

Coin sorter made from cardboard.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

How vending machines sort out fake coins - GIF
Stacked coin separating trays - GIF
How to make a coin ring - GIF

----------

jimfols (Feb 2, 2020),

Karl_H (Jan 31, 2020),

katy (Jan 31, 2020),

nhengineer (Jan 31, 2020),

wolfpaak (Feb 2, 2020)

----------


## nhengineer

Coolest thing I've ever watched.

----------

